# Fridge making intermittent buzzing noise



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You have no icemaker installed? Or is it just not hooked up? Is compressor running?


----------



## thomasrules (Apr 15, 2015)

BayouRunner said:


> You have no icemaker installed? Or is it just not hooked up? Is compressor running?


Our fridge doesn't have the option or hole for icemaker. How do I know if compressor is running? I think it is because it is still cooling.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I was trying to figure out if your compressor was trying to start or if it was water valve to icemaker that was making the noise. But I'd say neither at this point


----------



## thomasrules (Apr 15, 2015)

*bump can anyone help? It's still making noises I don't know why. Can I fix it myself or probably have to call a technician?


----------



## thomasrules (Apr 15, 2015)

Some new information - Somebody told me I don't have a relay but that I have an inverter board.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

If you could post a video it would help


----------



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Check if there is a build-up of frost in your freezer..if you see an excessive amount, it could be icing up your fan to the freezer making it stick.

Sub (NOT a fridge mechanic but taking an educated guess).


----------



## nsabournemouth (Jun 28, 2016)

I had that a few weeks back. Turned out ot be the door but luckily it was covered under warranty.


----------

